# Bolt Keyboard



## tkb (Nov 16, 2007)

Is there a way to use an external keyboard with the Bolt?
USB or Bluetooth? I would like to use a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard that I can use with the a Bolt and my Apple TV.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

tkb said:


> Is there a way to use an external keyboard with the Bolt?
> USB or Bluetooth? I would like to use a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard that I can use with the a Bolt and my Apple TV.


I tried a Logitech USB wireless keyboard and it didn't work at all. The slide remote keyboard is the only thing that I know of that works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe that USB keyboards will work as long as they're basic HID devices. The Logitech uses a special receiver dongle that needs a driver, so that's likely why it doesn't work.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Any basic USB keyboard will work. Just make sure under settings and Network Remote Control is turned on.

You can also use KMTTG which is a software for PC/MAC, etc. It has remote control capabilities and extra features.


----------



## tkb (Nov 16, 2007)

Are there any wireless keyboard options for the Bolt?
I am not interested in the slide out keyboard on the remote.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tkb said:


> Are there any wireless keyboard options for the Bolt?
> I am not interested in the slide out keyboard on the remote.


My Logitech wireless keyboard DOES NOT work with my Bolt - it does work with my TiVo HD and I think I tested it once on my Premiere and it worked but I might be remembering that incorrectly.


----------



## Joe Daddy (Jul 14, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Any basic USB keyboard will work. Just make sure under settings and Network Remote Control is turned on.
> 
> You can also use KMTTG which is a software for PC/MAC, etc. It has remote control capabilities and extra features.


USB Keyboard plugged into my Bolt and My TV Set-no response.


----------

